# How do you read beneficial books?



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 4, 2009)

How do you read beneficial books? That is, systematic theologies, commentaries, God honoring biographies, etc. Is reading for readings sake alone (i.e. being able to say I've read X-number of good books in the last 6 months) of benefit? Do you just pick them up and read? Do you read some then meditate on what you've read? Do you underline, highlight, and make notes in the margins as you go along? What are the practical benefits of your particular method?

I struggle with wanting/needing to read more (quantity) versus wanting/needing to make sure I receive maximum benefit (quality) from what I read. Unfortunately I don't have eidetic memory.

Comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 4, 2009)

It's all about "redeeming the time," as you well know. Forget about quantity - reading is not a race to see how many books you can read in a year. Concentrate exclusively on quality - read the best books, on any subject. If it takes you two months to get through a book, so what? Even if you hadn't read that particular book, you'd still be two months older anyway, right? Only in this way will you be truly edified.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not a fast reader, sadly. But I tend to get the most out of books when I make an effort to "be alone" with the book. Sounds weird, but it's more like you're having a discussion with the author. And so you want to give the book your undivided attention.
Only till recently have I started writing in my books. I find that after all these years I've missed out on an important aspect of reading. Writing or underlining is sorta like you talking back to the author in the conversation. 
I also like reading what other people have written or underlined in books. To see what went through their minds or what was important to them.
And to get the most quality out of the books I try to dwell on what I'm reading, with hopes that I would remember it in the future... and that my life would be better by it.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 4, 2009)

To underscore Richard's comment, I understand that Jonathan Edwards had at best some 300 books in his library. Likewise for others in the 16th-18th centuries. But these were generally choice, well-selected works, and their owners knew them well, reading many of them multiple times.


----------



## J. David Kear (Jul 4, 2009)

I never just pick them up and read. I miss a lot if I do. I do read some then think about what I've read. The thinking takes longer or shorter time depending on the author and topic. If the content is good enough to keep me reading I always underline, highlight, and make notes in the margins.

The practical benefits are that I remember more of what I've learned. Also I can find references quickly by looking back through the marked areas.

One other thing I do is read different books in different rooms of our house. I may have something that I would like to read only a few pages from at a time or when I am tired right before sleep (restroom/bedroom). I have a small stack of books on the end table next to my chair in the front room (including family worship resources). Whatever I am studying through is on my desk in my office. Occasionally I will keep a book in the kitchen if my wife and I are reading together. The Children’s Catechism is on a shelf above the dinner table.

I am not sure if this demonstrates a practical benefit or an idiosyncrasy.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 5, 2009)

Wayne said:


> To underscore Richard's comment, I understand that Jonathan Edwards had at best some 300 books in his library. Likewise for others in the 16th-18th centuries. But these were generally choice, well-selected works, and their owners knew them well, reading many of them multiple times.



The other side of that coin, Wayne, as you know is Spurgeon, who's personal library totaled some 25,000 volumes, only about half of which were biblical or theological in nature.

-----Added 7/5/2009 at 07:29:40 EST-----

On the subject of personal libraries generally, the film comic W. C. Fields (1880-1946) was said to have owned one of the largest personal libraries in the Los Angeles area. Evidently, he made up for having been poorly educated while growing up in Philadelphia.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jul 5, 2009)

Wayne said:


> To underscore Richard's comment, I understand that Jonathan Edwards had at best some 300 books in his library. Likewise for others in the 16th-18th centuries. But these were generally choice, well-selected works, and their owners knew them well, reading many of them multiple times.



Wayne,

I find this fact regarding Edwards to be very interesting. Do you have a reference or source for this? It would be much appreciated. 

Blessings,


----------



## Philip (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a mental list of books people have recommended to me (or that are just classics) that I follow.

I actually try to read books by reformed authors more critically than I would with a book written by a Catholic or an atheist because I am more likely to fall into reformed errors than into Catholicism or atheism.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 6, 2009)

I tend to read theological treatments with my bible nearby so I can mark it up when useful points are being made. I used to write all over my books but have found as I get older and more familiar with the subject matter that marking the book is no longer needed. I also use one of those Franklin handheld electronic bibles so I can quickly find the verses that may be cited in a book, but not quoted. I also use the Franklin handheld electronic bible tool when looking up cross-references when studying the bible. Really speeds things along and keeps me focused on the passages I am studying.

AMR


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 6, 2009)

I read books for leisure without thinking, just for the pleasure of it, but if I'm reading books to edify then I'd better try to get the most out of it that I can. If I read a fantastic book, then I should re-read that book within 10 years and I find I get some multiple of its original benefit.

I've always felt distubred that books I read years ago (or even earlier this year) are essentially lost to me; I forget, I fail to apply, I cannot find that half-remembered reference. For making notes on books, recoding impressions and quotes, I've started using Zotero, a firefox addon which seems comprehensive and exports an xml file so (with data migration every decade or two) the information can be retained for the rest of my life no matter changes to IT infrastructure. There are other such software out there if you don't use software. See here for a list and comparison.

In my library I only keep books that I know I will want to read again or I want my children to one day read; otherwise I either give it away or throw it away depending on its quality.

One last thought: I find that I can read an edifying book "in the Spirit" or just in my own strength. If I'm reading it right, which means slowly enough and prayerfully enough, then I have a discernable sense of great benefit. If I don't get that sense, then maybe I'm reading the wrong book. Through my Christian life I have found that God has led me to exactly the right books much more often than not.


----------



## A.J. (Jul 6, 2009)

I read beneficial books for personal benefit, Christian growth and edification. As much as possible, I read all the Scripture texts cited in a book. I mark important statements by using a pencil. After reading the book, I place a small red mark at the end of the book to indicate that I have read the book. Sometimes, I write down notes. I do this when the book I am reading is borrowed from someone else. I also once wrote a short essay and a Scripture index which are in essence a summary of the books (discussing the same subject) that I have read. From time to time, I do find opportunities to share what I learned from my reading to others.

I have also found it beneficial to read books that espouse views that are contrary to the beliefs and practices of the Reformed Faith. I not only get to learn what the opposing views are. I am also better equipped when having conversations with people who believe the views taught in those books.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 6, 2009)

The answer is simple: increase your reading speed to your physical limit. That way, the choice between quality/quantity lessens. It's well worth your time to spend 15 minutes a day for a month on a speed reading program that will likely about double your reading speed.

Many studies have shown that you actually remember the most when you are fully concentrating on the act of reading and are reading near your peak speed. Most people's "thinking" speed is much faster than their "reading" speed. By actually increasing your reading speed, you improve your brain function and recall by not giving your brain time to wander.

As someone who plans on being an academic (and I hope a scholar), I need to be familiar with a very wide variety of literature, both in my primary field and also in related disciplines. I aim for 100-150 pages per day. As far as memory goes, other than truly concentrating on the text, there's not a whole lot you can do to remember more. You can take notes, but I find that I simply transfer my memory onto paper (or hard drive) that way. Sometimes if I'm struck by something, I'll just put the book down, pace, and try to put my thoughts together.

Another thing: I don't read all books the same way. If it's a field I'm not very familiar with - say economics - I'm reading fast and trying to get a good summary. I don't even have the requisite ability to know whether it's worth hanging on the author's every word. Once I've read a dozen books or so in the same subject area, I start being more selective in my authors and spending more time interacting with the details of their works. I'm really sick of one-author scholars, who pretend to be experts in their field, but don't really know first-hand the different approaches to their subject matter and are really just vomiting Barth or Van Til or whoever back into their pages.

One final idea for increased comprehension and enjoyment - read with other people. You remember and grow a lot more when you're actively articulating your thoughts to others and processing theirs in return.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 12, 2009)

To add a little support to my previous post (#2), here's Spurgeon:

_If a man can purchase but very few books, my first advice to him would be, let him purchase the very best. If he cannot spend much, let him spend well. The best will always be the cheapest. Leave mere dilutions and attenuations to those who can afford such luxuries. Do not buy milk and water, but get condensed milk, and put what water you like to it yourself. This age is full of word-spinners - professional book-makers, who hammer a grain of matter so thin that it will cover a five-acre sheet of paper. These men have their uses, as gold-beaters have, but they are of no use to you. Farmers on our coast used to cart wagon-loads of sea-weed, and put them upon their land; the heaviest part was the water: now they dry the weeds, and save a world of labor and expense. 

Don't buy thin soup; purchase the essence of meat. Get much in little. Prefer books which abound in what James Hamilton used to call "bibline," or the essence of books. You require accurate, condensed, reliable, standard books, and should make sure that you get them. In preparing his "Horae Biblicae Quotidianae," which is an admirable comment upon the Bible, Dr. Chalmers used only the "Concordance," the "Pictorial Bible," "Poole's Synopsis," "Matthew Henry's Commentary," and "Robinson's Researches in Palestine." "These are the books I use," said he to a friend, "all that is biblical is there; I have to do with nothing besides in my biblical study." This shows that those who have unlimited stores at their command, yet find a few standard books sufficient. If Dr. Chalmers were now alive, he would probably take Thomson's "Land and the Book" instead of "Robinson's Researches." At least, I should recommend the alteration to most men. 

This is clear evidence that some most eminent preachers have found that they could do better with few books than with many when studying the Scriptures. And this, I take it, is our main business. _

From: _Lectures to My Students_; reprint (Edinburgh: The Banner of Truth Trust, 2008), p. 206. I've broken up the one long paragraph into three shorter ones, for readability's sake, and shortened a sentence or two from longer sentences, for the same reason.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 12, 2009)

Chris:

If you are still following this thread, I think I read that concerning the size of JE's personal library in Elizabeth Dodd's book, Marriage to a Difficult Man. Not sure, and will look elsewhere to see if I can corroborate.

-----Added 7/12/2009 at 11:14:32 EST-----

Now that this thread has surfaced again, I remember that Greg Koukl, of Stand To Reason ministries, had an article in the January/February 2008 issue of his newsletter titled "How to Read Less More: Why settle for merely reading a book when you can master it?"

Basically, his approach was to skim twice then read skimmingly, and finally to read deeper, but selectively. At least that's what I remember him saying.

-----Added 7/12/2009 at 11:19:33 EST-----

Ah-ha! The wonders of the Internet!

From Stand to Reason: How to Read Less More, and Twice as Fast

How to Read Less More, and Twice as Fast

Greg Koukl

If you're like me, you really want to read more effectively, but you don't know how and can't find the time. Solomon wrote, "The writing of many books is endless, and excessive devotion to books is wearying to the body."* I agree. The stacks of unopened volumes in my own library weary me just looking at them. 

I have a plan to change that. I want to show you how you can read less, more. It's based on one simple idea: It's better to thoroughly read one or two good books than "finish" ten or twenty by reading them cover to cover and then moving on.

Here’s the plan.

*
Get a sense of the book in 5-10 minutes.
*
Read jacket copy, contents, skim preface & introduction, read conclusion (last 3 pages)and skim the index. Note publisher and date of publication. 
*
Quickly page through the entire book at the rate of 2-3 seconds per page. 
*
Determine if you want to read the book more thoroughly, give it away, or file it for future reference.

Preview

*
Skim entire book at a slower rate (4-10 seconds per page), breaking the book in as you go. 
*
Look for structure, outline, key facts and concepts.
*
Write a quick summary for the book in pencil on title page. 

Read

*
Preview each chapter again before you read it to get the structure (4-10 seconds per page).
*
Read every word at fastest comfortable speed using a pointer so you won't wander, hesitate, regress, or lose your place. Mark the margin, but don't underline the text.
*
Write a 1-4 sentence summary in pencil at the beginning of the chapter.
*
Sketch a quick outline or recall pattern.

Postview Immediately

*
Re-read the chapter quickly, focusing on marked sections, interacting with the text. 
*
Refine your 1-4 sentence summary at the beginning of the chapter.
*
Review at regular intervals, looking over recall patterns and summary material.

Think for a moment what six books you would like to have mastered a year from now. You can do it. Choose your titles carefully, then apply the plan. This may be one of the most rewarding habits you'll ever develop. I hope you start today


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 13, 2009)

I say read less, and apply what you read more. Many folks spend more time reading about prayer than they do praying, for instance.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jul 17, 2009)

Wayne,

Quote: "If you are still following this thread, I think I read that concerning the size of JE's personal library in Elizabeth Dodd's book, Marriage to a Difficult Man. Not sure, and will look elsewhere to see if I can corroborate."

Thanks for the source. 

I've been out of town for a few days.

Blessings,


----------

